# Where do I find my Serial number for new install (Win 8 CP)?



## kenarcia (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,

I upgraded to Windows 8 Release Preview (RP) from Consumer Preview (CP) and lost ALL my programs. So I am reinstalling. 

Now when re-installing LR4.1, it asks for Serial. Where do I find that in my old version (it kept all my old progams in "windows.old")?

Thanks!
Ken Arcia


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jun 5, 2012)

Ken

Not sure if you can retrieve it in that way, How did you originally buy 4.1 ? I assume not on CD as you would have this to hand. If via download you should be able to retreive this from Adobe Store. Did you register the software in "My Adobe" ? If so you can log in and retreive it form there.

Paul


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2012)

Ken Welcome to the forum. The registration is normally stored in a file " C:/ProgramData/Adobe/Lightroom/Lightroom X.X Registration.lrreg  The "X's" designate your registered version.  You may also need a previous version license if you upgraded from LR3.x


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 5, 2012)

Ken,

Welcome to the forum. Like Cletus said. And if you have an upgraded LR, the previous serial number is listed in that file as "original_serial_number".

Hal


----------



## kenarcia (Jun 6, 2012)

*Registration info - THANK YOU!*

Cletus and Hal.. THANK YOU! That worked perfectly! I needed both the upgrade and the original and that info was right where you said it was. Thanks so much!        :nod:        





Hal P Anderson said:


> Ken,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Like Cletus said. And if you have an upgraded LR, the previous serial number is listed in that file as "original_serial_number".
> 
> Hal


----------



## kenarcia (Jun 6, 2012)

*Photoshop and Premiere Elements*

Now... do you know if that SAME registration info for Photoshop and Premiere Elements is in a similar location? I didn't see a similar named file. Doesn't hurt to ask :nod:  Thanks again!    Ken 





kenarcia said:


> Cletus and Hal.. THANK YOU! That worked perfectly! I needed both the upgrade and the original and that info was right where you said it was. Thanks so much!        :nod:


----------



## kenarcia (Jun 6, 2012)

*Found 'em...nevermind*

I found the original email with the Serial number info from Adobe when I bought them.  Thanks anyway.                                       :nod:





kenarcia said:


> Now... do you know if that SAME registration info for Photoshop and Premiere Elements is in a similar location? I didn't see a similar named file. Doesn't hurt to ask :nod:  Thanks again!    Ken


----------



## jen (Feb 17, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Ken Welcome to the forum. The registration is normally stored in a file " C:/ProgramData/Adobe/Lightroom/Lightroom X.X Registration.lrreg  The "X's" designate your registered version.  You may also need a previous version license if you upgraded from LR3.x


I can't find that file.... but I backed up ALL the files onto my external when I got the BSOD. they are all on my new comp, but can't download it without the serial number


----------



## clee01l (Feb 17, 2016)

jen said:


> I can't find that file.... but I backed up ALL the files onto my external when I got the BSOD. they are all on my new comp, but can't download it without the serial number


Welcome to the forum:  When you say that you backed up all of the files to your EHD, did all include the files ar 
*Serial number: * C:\ProgramData\Adobe\Lightroom\Lightroom 5.0 Registration.lrreg.  Can you post a screen shot of the contents of the folder "C:\ProgramData\Adobe\Lightroom\" or the equivalent folder on the EHD where you backed up everything?


----------



## jen (Feb 17, 2016)

this is the whole file that I had.  it was in all programs under adobe photoshop lightroom 5.4


----------



## jen (Feb 17, 2016)

I have the license, and the certificates from adobe and Symantec....and something that says serial number but apparently is not


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't see which file you've got there, but you'd need to open it in a text editor to see the serial number.

Where did you buy it jen?  If you bought it from Adobe, it would be available in your account.


----------

